# Flavour selbst herstellen???



## SteffenG (27. März 2007)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob man nicht den einen oder anderen Flavour selbst herstellen kann auch gewürzen etc... hat das von euch vieleicht schon jemand gemacht ???


----------



## wolf (27. März 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Hallo Steffen,

was erhoffst Du dir denn durch so ein Zauberwässerchen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Gurkenglas voll Speiseöl + zerkleinerte Knoblauchzehen und dann reifen lassen. :m


----------



## BallerNacken (27. März 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*



> Gurkenglas voll Speiseöl + zerkleinerte Knoblauchzehen und dann reifen lassen.



war das ernst gemeint??

und wenn ja, für welche Fische??


----------



## SteffenG (27. März 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

was ich mir davon erhoffe eigentlich nichts ich wollte nur mal wissen ob das geht und ob es vieleihct schon jemand gemacht hat und vieleicht sogar erfolg hatte !!!


----------



## The-Carphunter (27. März 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Am einfachsten wäre es wirklich die Knoblauchzehen ein paar Tage in Öl einzulegen und das ganze dann noch schön pürieren! Ich glaube, dass dieser Dip wohl Erfolg bringen wird a) Fisch b) genug PLatz am Wasser |rolleyes  c) und man kann damit auch noch leckere Knoblauchbrote am Wasser machen und selber essen^^ #6 
oder Maggi. oder "Boiliedip" (Insider-Witz)

Hat schon mal jemand im Sommer um seinen Hakenboilie Nutella oder Erdnussbutter geschmiert??? hmmm lecker :k 

Was gibt es noch, was man als Pulver um den Boilie dippen kann, was aus der Küche kommt? Cappu?? andere Stinker|kopfkrat 

Mfg. Denny


----------



## Tomalion (27. März 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Also wenn man z.b. Anisöl oder sowas haben will, dann kann man sich einfach eine Destilationsaperatur selber bauen. Wasserdampfdestilation reicht dafür hab ich selber schon gemacht, aber nur um Kiefernnadelöl zu bekommen. (Wchulprojekt) Aber das sollte wie gesagt auch mit Anis und dergleichen gehen, da letztes jahr das mit Anis gemacht wurde.


----------



## DogTag (28. März 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon öfters gestellt.

Es wäre in der Tat sehr interessant zu wissen, wie man solche Dips und Flavours herstellen kann.

Ich meine, manche würde ich mir selber als Raumduft in die Wohnung stellen, wenn es nicht gerade Knoblauch oder irgendwelches Teufelszeugs ist 

Wie wird sowas bloß gemacht? Z.B. Scopex, Strawberry, Tutti Frutti?

Werde den Thread genauestens verfolgen


----------



## DogTag (3. April 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

*schieb*

Hat denn niemand mal einen Link parat oder weiss wie man Flavour selber herstellen kann?

Dips scheinen ja nicht so schwierig zu sein, aber wie z.B. macht man Scopex oder Strawberry Flavour selber?

Wenn ich so die Dosierungen bei den käuflich erhältlichen Flavours lese, so muss das Zeugs schon verdammt hochkonzentriert sein, wenn 3-5ml/Kg ausreichen...


----------



## tarpoon (3. April 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

sein wir doch mal ehrlich, die meisten flavours sind auf synthetischer basis und aus der lebensmittelindustrie.
das erdbeerflavour aus deinen boilies ist das gleiche wie in deinem jogurt...


----------



## bennie (3. April 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*



DogTag schrieb:


> *schieb*
> 
> Hat denn niemand mal einen Link parat oder weiss wie man Flavour selber herstellen kann?
> 
> ...



mach dir doch leiber mal gute köder.... da brauchste kein wunder-flavour.... #h


----------



## Tomalion (3. April 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Das mit der Destilation geht wirklich. Habs selber gesehen und an dem Endprodukt gerochen, kann man bestimmt einsetzen.


----------



## AlexDozer (4. April 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Man kann sowohl Flavour auf Alkohol- sowie Öl-Basis selbst herstellen. Stelle gerade nen Frolic-Dip her. Dazu hab ich einfach Frolic bisschen zerkleinert in eine Flasche und darauf dann Sonnenblumenöl. Das Öl nimmt mit der Zeit die Geschmacksstoffe aus den Frolics raus. Kann man z.B. zum Boilies herstellen verwenden usw.. 

Bei Alkohol-Flavours nimmste einfach geschmacksfreies hochprozentiges (Weingeist aus der Apotheke z.B.) und machst es wie beim Öl und läst das ganze mindestens ne Woche stehen. 
Auf dieser Seite ist das ganz gut beschrieben:

http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm#aromen

So kann man z.B. ein Wurmaroma herstellen was garantiert für Schleien und Karpfen sehr gut sein dürfte. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Räuber91 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Hallo,

ich denke aber,dass so ein Wurmaroma dann doch nicht so langer haltbar ist oder?#c 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## AlexDozer (4. April 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Ich denke schon das das lange haltbar ist, du sollst ja die Würmer nicht ewig drin lassen. Das Öl nimmt ja nur das Aroma auf. Probiers doch einfach aus. Mein Frolic-Dip, den ich vor über einem Monat hergestellt habe ist auf jeden Fall noch in Ordnung und die Frolics sind immer noch drin. 

Flavour auf Alkohol-Basis dürften ewig haltbar sein. Alles über 30%vol kann nicht mehr kaputt gehen. Eventuell geht mit der Zeit das Aroma verloren, aber schimmeln etc wirds nicht. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## DogTag (4. April 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Ähemm...ich sprach von *Flavour* und nicht von Dips!

Manche scheinen echt oberflächlich zu lesen 

Ich will es nochmal verdeutlichen...
Ich habe von WS ein Peach Flavour, was extrem riecht und hochkonzentriert riecht. Da reichen in der Tat 5ml/kg Mix aus und das Zeugs riecht durchs ganze Haus.

Wenn ich mir jetzt Alkohol nehme und dort paar Pfirsische reindrücke kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das Endresultat dem der WS Flavour entspricht 

Und ob ich gute Köder mache oder nicht brauche, das steht auf einem anderen Blatt!

Mir geht es einfach darum zu wissen, wie sowas hergestellt wird, um nichts anderes


----------



## Ronen (4. April 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

von der Firma MONIN gibts alkoholfreien Sirup in allen geschmackslagen von A wie ANIS bis Z wie ZIMT. 

Hab die ne zeit lang meinem Futter beigemengt um zu testen welches Aroma besser und welches schlechter geht.

Vielleicht wirste nach nem Blick auf die Zutatenauflistung etwas schlauer bezüglich der Herstellung!

zudem ist das Zeug echt bezahlbar und in jedem gut sortiertem Spirituosenregal zu finden da dies als zugabe für Cocktails und Kaffeespezialitäten genutzt wird.!


----------



## DogTag (5. April 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Ronen...

Astrein mensch...das klingt ja super interessant! Da werde ich mal Ausschau nach halten.

Tausend Dank


----------



## Pinn (6. April 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Sorry, meine zwei Fragen passen vielleicht nicht so richtig in diesen Thread...

Kann jemand von Euch nachweisen,  dass Flavours fangfördernd sind und wenn ja, welche?

Hintergrund meiner Frage: Bei Vereinsangeln verwende ich möglichst immer Anfutter, die im Trend liegen, weil sich die Fische an vielbeangelten Strecken an diese Aromen gewöhnt haben.

Und, Strawberry ist für meine eigene Nase angenehm, Scopex eher nicht.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Fabio (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flavour selbst herstellen???*

Ich hab gerade meine Kichererbsen und Mais eine zeitlang in Pistazienlikör und etwas Rum eingelegt, denkt ihr das der Alkohol den Fischen schaden könnte?


----------

